# Like watching paint dry!



## MyBarakah (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone one...I hope the mare on the right foals soon. I thought she would foal 2 weeks ago. This has been a really different foaling season.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2020)

Good luck with both of them  They both looked to have dropped and ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 16, 2020)

OP your post brings back a distant memory. When I was a kid we leased an arab mare and bred her to my uncle's Morgan stallion. I waited about 13 months  before giving up hope. No Morab for me but the mare was fat and happy .
I hope your girl pops soon!


----------

